# No sun?



## Svrtnsse (Jun 11, 2013)

This may fit better in the Chit Chat forum, but let's place it here for now. 
Xkcd regularly does a What if? Where they try to answer some more or less interesting questions. This week the question is: "what would happen if the sun went out?"

The answer can be found at: Sunless Earth


----------



## Valentinator (Jun 11, 2013)

I recommend you to check Vsauce video. This guy always explains everything in an awesome manner.


----------



## Addison (Jun 11, 2013)

Depending on how the sun went out we'd either die slowly or quickly. The sun, as it's a star, could either go supernova releasing all sort of radiation which would fry the planet (like a sterilizing impact) or turn into a black hole which would suck us in and tear us to pieces. Luckily our sun still has a few dozen billion years left before we have to worry.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 12, 2013)

"Where are you going, sun?"
"Out."


----------

